# Photographers Rejoice!  Lenovo offers IPS panels in new X220 ThinkPad laptop!



## Replytoken (Mar 8, 2011)

I just read a review of the new Lenovo X220 at NotebookReview: http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=6056&review=lenovo+thinkpad+x220 . Not only has Lenovo broought back the IPS panel to laptops, but the battery life is quite amazing for a laptop that is running an Intel Core processor - over 8 hours. With the additional battery slice, they are estimating a run time of approximately 18 hours. Granted, the 12.5 inch screen may be a challenge for LR, but having a high quality screen in a laptop is still a big improvement for dealing with images "in the field". I am hoping that it will perform as good as described, and will be looking for additional reviews as more units become available.

--Ken


----------

